
Personality Traits of the Best Software Developers - peter_d_sherman
https://robwalling.com/2006/08/20/personality-traits-of-the-best-software-developers/
======
gitgud
_“…people who are great at something are not so much convinced of their own
greatness as mystified at why everyone else seems so incompetent.” - Paul
Graham_

Wise words, shows humility in weird way...

